# ID3 tag edits server side



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 12, 2009)

So, right now I'm running a music streaming site. I'd like to expand it so that users can upload songs into a "temporary" directory, where I can approve them then transfer them to main directory for usage. Right now I just have a form they can fill out with song info/url, which I then have to go check out, download, edit id3 tags, and upload. Since I have a slow line speed (up) this can be slow. :shadedshu

Although, even if I kept the form method, I can use SSH to transfer mp3's directly from one site to another, however, I still need to edit the ID3 tags. Is there a way to do this remotely? 

As in, the mp3's are sitting on the server, and I edit the tags either over SSH, or with a windows program. This way I would not have to download+upload a song just to edit the tags.

Thanks for any help, p.s. the site is http://mp3.pc-pad.com/


----------



## MkFly (Jan 28, 2009)

I've used this program in scripts in the past:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Tag-Editors/Tag.shtml

Sadly, it will not write ID3v2 (although it can read them).  It will write ID3v1 (among others).


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I actually found what I was looking for earlier this week,
http://getid3.sourceforge.net/

Just for future reference if anyone stumbles upon this thread.


----------

